# QPST Will NOT Restore NV Backup D2VZW



## Pnkr0cker (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay guys, so I'm here asking for some help after running into a problem and not seeing any kind of solution online. I flashed a friends VZW SGS3 from clean stock to Liquid RC9 today. Of course, wanting to be safe, I made an NV Backup in QPST, hoping this would solve any future issues.

So I flash Liquid, and everything is running great - until an hour later, the mobile data is suddenly not working. It would load websites in the browser, but wouldn't load anything from the Play Store. We then discovered that the data would word properly after disabling, then enabling it. But, after restarting the phone, that process would have to be repeated. I tried flashing to the latest (leaked) radio, but that didn't change anything. Now, though, the phone does not connect to the CDMA network at all.

So here is where the weirdness begins. The IMEI number is intact. I've compared the .qcn file with the current IMEI number, and they are the same. The phone number is wrong (000-000-6600) and the PRL occassionally lists as 1 (instead of 15154), and the ERI is always 5 and honestly I'm not certain if that is normal or borked as well.

Obviously at this point, I'm thinking we need to do a NV Restore in QPST. So I open it up, go to the restore tab, and select the proper COM port and backup file, and I get a ESN mismatch error. I then click the "Ignore ESN mismatch" box, but after that, I get an error "Could not communicate with Phone in Diagnostic Mode"

So I'm in a rough spot to say the least. I'm going to Odin the phone to complete stock, and then retry restoring the .qcn backup again. Hopefully repartitioning the phone will fix everything. Until then, I'd greatly appreciate some feedback, and will of course update the thread when/if I can solve the problem.

Thanks a lot, guys! Happy flashing!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you try this method, yet?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1867442


----------



## Pnkr0cker (Jun 21, 2012)

Am trying to connect it, but the application hangs. I'm in the right diagnostic mode and everything. But once I hit connect it stops responding. Interesting, seeing as QPST apparently couldn't "communicate" with it either.


----------



## Pnkr0cker (Jun 21, 2012)

I also forgot to mention that I have also done a complete Odin reset (bootloader, Partition tables and all) as well.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

What is the baseband? Diagnostic utils are blocked on any modem higher than G7.... seems to be the issue you are describing (hanging of application)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pnkr0cker (Jun 21, 2012)

Just flashed the g7 radio, and still having issues with both QPST and IMEI fixer


----------



## jefflikesbagels (Feb 26, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/37064-Please-Help!-I'm-stuck-in-roaming-mode.#entry1043184

Try that. I was in your shoes with the correct IMEI but wrong phone number. Reprovisioning the SIM worked every time.


----------



## Pnkr0cker (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, that worked, thanks jefflikesbagels! My friend and I greatly appreciate it! Do you happen to know if that command can be run in AOSP?


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Pnkr0cker said:


> Wow, that worked, thanks jefflikesbagels! My friend and I greatly appreciate it! Do you happen to know if that command can be run in AOSP?


It can't. It is part of the samsung framework not available on AOSP or even some custom TW roms.


----------



## Pnkr0cker (Jun 21, 2012)

I figured as such. Figured I'd ask. Once again, thanks for the input guys!


----------



## jefflikesbagels (Feb 26, 2012)

Pnkr0cker said:


> Wow, that worked, thanks jefflikesbagels! My friend and I greatly appreciate it! Do you happen to know if that command can be run in AOSP?


No problem at all. Basically, if your IMEI still exists, use that method. If your IMEI is gone (which hasn't happened to me yet), you'll have to do the full blown QPST restore that you were originally trying. I'm not sure why it wasn't working for you, since I haven't had a need to yet (fingers crossed).

Happy flashing!


----------



## Pnkr0cker (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still kind of worried about that... But irony is a bitch, and of course I'd wind up with an issue that no one seems to have. Such is life, haha


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Do the other backups (terminal and synergy.zip) wayyy way easier than dicking with QPST

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## paintba11er89 (Jan 10, 2012)

jefflikesbagels said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...e.#entry1043184
> 
> Try that. I was in your shoes with the correct IMEI but wrong phone number. Reprovisioning the SIM worked every time.


Had the exact same problem, and reprovisioning worked for me! Now it would be awesome if I could figure out what causes this.. Is it perhaps flashing a new modem at the same time as a ROM (before the phone is activated)? This happened to both my brother and I's phone this morning when we tried putting CM10.1 on.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

paintba11er89 said:


> Had the exact same problem, and reprovisioning worked for me! Now it would be awesome if I could figure out what causes this.. Is it perhaps flashing a new modem at the same time as a ROM (before the phone is activated)? This happened to both my brother and I's phone this morning when we tried putting CM10.1 on.


Seems to me that CM10.1 has some issues because on XDA this issue is popping up semi-frequently today.


----------

